# Who Has Used a Lee Loader ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I posted before that my son wants to try reloading but I just can't get my arms wrapped around spending $300 to start him out.
I saw Lee Loaders at Cabela's for $28 and it includes everything you need except the components. 
I read the reviews and they were all good. Only complaint is that they are slow. Now I know some of you old pros will look down on this prehistoric loading instrument but keep in mind that he is a beginner. I want him to get the basics down and make sure he will stick with it before investing a bunch of money.
Plus, if he has to work for it, maybe he won't go thru mags like a hot knife thru butter. 
Anybody have any experience with them ? I'm thinking of starting him out on 9mm. 
Seems like it would be a good way for him to learn the basic steps. 
Kind of like starting a beginning shooter out on a .22 single shot rifle.
I've also seen a Lee hand press that's just a few dollars more but I don't think the accessories come with it.
Anybody have any experience with either ?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I used one in college to reload 45 ACP. I got pretty quick at hammering the cases into the sizing die while watching TV.

They are fine for low volume reloading. As a matter of fact, I still have a Lee kit somewhere for 44 magnum around the house...

Another option - is to go with a regular set of dies that would eventually be used in a press - and get a Lee Hand Press for about $30. The steps would be similar to a bench press - plus you could use it at the range to experiment with different loads.

It is also good for exercising forearms...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Mec*

I've not done a cost analysis lately but it seemed we were saving roughly half by reloading 25 years ago. Shot is about 40 bucks for a 25lb bag. thats 400 rds if using 1oz loads. Out cast sells a 250 rd. case of shells for roughly 60 dollars. If I was'nt shooting more than 500 rds a year, I'd just buy them. 

We started with a Lee Load all, then changed to a mec when we got the hang of it. That mec 600 is ok, but the newer ones are much faster. The good thing about re-loading is that you can so easily change loads. Good Luck.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I used one when I shot a .357.It's a fun thing to do in stages........You can't hurry.Try it,if it sucks -sell it.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive used both the Lee hand press and the kit.. had good results with both.
Here is a link to the entire kit for under 100$
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/42...reech-lock-single-stage-press-anniversary-kit


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

The Lee loader worked great for me. I loaded .243 for my savage 99 lever action. Learn basic reloading skills, since then moved up to rock chucker press.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

PompNewbie said:


> Ive used both the Lee hand press and the kit.. had good results with both.
> Here is a link to the entire kit for under 100$
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/42...reech-lock-single-stage-press-anniversary-kit


 
This is the same kit that i bought and i reload 40 S/W, 45 ACP, 762x39 and .223 and have never had a problem with it. i do everything in stages 100 rnds at a time and can usually do 100 rnds of 40 or 45 in about an hour and a half from depriming to crimping.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Lee loadmaster , and reload .380,9mm,and.45 . I have run 2k .45's , 2k 9mm and 1k .380 through it and have been pretty happy with it. 
It is a 5 station progressive press, and the only thing you have to hand feed is the bullet......unless you get the bullet feed kit, and then you just have to keep it full of powder,primers,and brass, and pull the handle. 
It can get out of adjustment from time to time....but once you figure out what to adjust when things stop working, it just takes a second to get back into production. Most of the problems have actually been from improperly sorted cases.....so I can't blame that on the press.
For the price, no other press can touch it, and parts are cheap. It's not the top of the line press, but works great, and for what a "nicer" one would cost, I could buy 3 of these!
I can press around 400 rounds an hour.
A single press will be fine to start out, but you will outgrow it fast, and Unless your time is worth nothing, you are better off buying target rounds from Walleyworld.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I used one over 40 years ago to load for my then new, Ruger Blackhawk in .45 colt. Hell of a process when you think about it....using a hammer to pound the brass in a die, a hammer to drive in the primers,and a hammer to seat the bullet. I suppose one would be a good idea for a "preppers" bugout bag or just to have "in case"; but I sure as hell love my two Dillon 550s for day to day reloading projects.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I just realized what you were looking at.....I had glanced at that kit, but never realized what was involved in preparing ONE finished round!!! 
...Just my opionion but it seems like this would be one way to make sure the kid NEVER gets into reloading!!!! I seems akin to digging a ditch with a spoon! Lee sells an open face press (less the dies) for around $25....so for around $60 you could have dies and press......Really low end press, but functional.....I guess its all about what you are trying to teach him....patience ....or how to produce ammo in a reasonable amount of time.:blink: Good luck! ....You could just make him get a job!:thumbup:
PS: for what it's worth......If you are not going to reload THOUSANDS of rounds, you should not reload for target shooting (handgun).......You will have to be in the hole for hundreds of dollars of supplies before you can even think of breaking even.....not even considering the labor involved. The powder/primers/bullets will run you $150 for a batch of 9mm. 9mm is the LEAST profitable round to reload, You should think of reloading something that costs more like 40 cent or more per round....or even better...large rifle rounds.....at least then he could get some satisfaction from producing something for accuracy.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Ha, I thought the contraption worked flawlessly, simplistic in its design. And actually carried it to Alaska back packing in my early 20's a reloading apparatus I can stick in my back pocket and that can produce very accurate cartridges, ammo...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I can see the possible uses of such a portable device...and I love simplicity ....but still no sale for home loading.....and I dont think I'll be carrying around powder,primers,and bullets in addition to a hammer,and the loader kit..?.scales , powder measure .?....probably just throw an extra box of rounds in the pack.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

The Lee was my first one, when I was about 14, back in about 1968. I used it to reload 30-06. I still have it, although it hasn't been used in a long time. It loaded good quality ammunition for me, but there was not much flexibility in loading options with the kit provided.

The priming step is not risk-free with this setup. I remember popping a few. Wear safety glasses. 

A plastic mallet (maybe an inertial bullet puller) is a good accessory. 

I'd recommend picking a single powder which is safe with the powder measure for the bullet weight you are going to use, and then having only a single powder, a single power measure, and a single bullet around at any given time.

Joraca


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

In doing more research it looks like the Lee Loader is really more ideal for loading rifle rounds where you wouldn't be loading that many. It could get tedious trying to load a couple hundred pistol rounds.
We shoot some .45 and .38 but we mostly shoot 9mm and it's hard to beat $21 per 100 at WalMart.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I used one in the living room of my apartment back in the 70s. Loaded M1 Carbine ammo with it. I usually did my reloading when a football game was on TV. Priming can be an issue and I set several of them off from time to time whilst seating them. The only real issue with the Lee Loader was the little scoops they gave you for measuring powder. You only ever got a mid-range load because they had to make the scoop small enough that it was about impossible to get anywhere near a max load in it. Also I learned a few years later (once I got a scale.....LOL) that there was no way you can get a consistent powder charge out of those scoops... and I had loaded thousands of Carbine rounds with that little contraption...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/reloading_rifle.htm

Was just researching some other info, and happened upon this article by Chuck Hawks , which mentions the Lee loader....and his distain for it.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> http://www.chuckhawks.com/reloading_rifle.htm
> 
> Was just researching some other info, and happened upon this article by Chuck Hawks , which mentions the Lee loader....and his distain for it.


No one has a higher opinion of Chuck than he does of himself.

Although I agree with the Lee Loader not being a very good tool. Most everything Chuck ever says is just trying to validate his own prejudices and opinions. Many of which are baloney.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got the Lee Anniversary kit and have loaded about 4k rounds with it. It's a great kit and has everything you need. There are other things you'll want like case trimmers, tumbler, bullet pullers for when you screw up. AND YOU WILL. You need at least 2 reloading books ABC's of reloading is a good place to start. 

You've got to look at two things when you're loading. With a premium bullet you may have a $45-50 box of bullets for $8-9 and a little time, and you can get a load that does exactly what you want to do. 

Reloading does NOT however save money. Before I started reloading I shot maybe 2 boxes of shells a year out of my deer rifle. When I started loading I shot 3-4 boxes a day. 

On the plus side you'll be a lot better shot.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Never had the hand gun lee kit, But do own the 30-06 given to me by a uncle. That little kit is amazing, Ive run uncounted rds thru a 06, 50 to 100 yd shot open site, An fellow members I wouldnt get rid of it for the world, hoping to pass it to my son. Stick to the instructions, dont double dip, an like anouther member said Dad you try out the load, go with one wieght an it should be educational as much as fun. We get a charge (Thrill) out of how simple it is to sit by a tree an reload the same brass a few times over. John Wayne the kids say L O L There great if used right, ole Carver


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I think we have been here before. You can only offer. Your best thing to do is to keep going to WM. Just my two cents jj


----------

